# Selecting the right kernel modules for LEDs, sensors

## Havin_it

Hi, 

It's been some time since I configured a kernel for a new host, and last time it seemed a lot simpler than now. There are what seem like hundreds of options for supporting hardware sensors and LED controllers, among other novelties.

But how can I determine which ones are actually on my system? The ls* tools don't help in this regard, so is there any way other than building an all-modules system and seeing what loads?

I have various LEDs embedded in my keyboard (eg for volume mute and wifi on/off) but I have no idea how I'd control them, although the caps lock one does at least work OOTB.

As for sensors, I do recall running some kind of probing app on my first Gentoo install (maybe 2005) but after warning me that just using it might fry the mobo, I ended up with only an EEPROM recognised for my trouble, so I've never gone back there.

So, are things any better now? Are there tools available that can help with this, or does it all come dow  to the kernel?

Any and all insight welcome.

----------

